# Saturday trip to Spur 9/14



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

left the dock around 4:30 headed towards the 131 watched a good light show while my friend and dad slept, lots and lots of flying fish on the way out, made it to the 131 about 6:30 didnt see any life and it wasnt light enough to really tell the water color yet so i threw the high speed hoo gear in and kept on south towards the spur, nothing on the way down and the spur was quiet as well, headed back north b/c we had a Bama fan on the boat that wanted to catch the second half.....water was lake flat
. about 3 miles north of the spur i saw some birds working some patches of weeds and spotted a school of Chickens busting the water, found some tuna busting the water but they sounded and never saw them again.

found some good patches of weeds and pulled out the light tackle tipped with squid to get some grouper baits, played with some chicken dolphin and left them in the water till mommy and daddy showed up. 

floated some small pin fish out in the bait and and hooked up on a 15ish cow, they are so fun to site fish for!!! got three off that patch then another two on a wed patch about 14 miles south of the 131. 1 UFO knock down is all we had tro;;ing and my damn bottom machine quit onthe way out and never came back up so grouper fishing was out...

good day though


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Looks nice out there!! Good catch!!


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice haul duder! I'm itching for some big fish action!! Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice 'phins


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Great job! Fun day of fishing to be sure!


----------

